# Backdrop Advice?



## mrdelia (May 3, 2007)

Hello,

I am just starting with studio strobes and am looking for a versatile backdrop. I am on a limited budget and can only afford 1 or 2. www.dennymfg.com has a wide variety, but which to chose? Can anyone recommend a color scheme that has proven to be versatile?
Thanks. 
Darin


----------



## Big Mike (May 3, 2007)

If you know what you are doing, and have the right equipment, you can use a grey backdrop and make it look like just about any tone/color that you want.

What do you want to shoot?  What type of shots to you want to create?

I've been using simple sheets for backdrops...either black or white, because that's what I've wanted to shoot.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 3, 2007)

Roll paper is a cheap alternative.


----------



## niccig (May 3, 2007)

Another option is to DIY it.  Yesterday I bought 2 pieces of 7.5'x12'  bleached muslin at Hancock's fabric, dyed one gray with RIT dye, left the other white, and sewed a pocket on one of the short sides of each to put my crossbar through.  Total cost was around $43 and about 5 hours time (would have been less if I had a sewing machine).  If you don't sew you can also double over the end and duct tape it down to make a pocket.  Here's a tutorial from DIYphotography.net (it's the one I used): http://www.diyphotography.net/homestudio/chaep-diy-muslin-photography-background

Joann also has 50% off coupons for online orders (http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/joann-fabric/index.htm).  If you get a bulk roll (90in by 15 YARDS), it's only $53 plus shipping for the fabric.  Dye is around $2.50 a box (use 2 boxes for each backdrop).  So if you make 7.5'x9' backdrops, it works out to 5 backdrops at around $18 each.

Another tip for if you haven't already purchased a backdrop support - my husband bought a closet rod at Lowes and hung  pairs of brackets (similar to these: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=220349-69394-LB-10-8150&lpage=none) at three heights in the garage.   I think the cost was around $40 for that.  Not quite as portable, but very sturdy - and cheap!

I'll try to post a picture of my setup when I get home - I'm super proud of it


----------



## mrdelia (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tips...


----------

